# SA NORMANVILLE area



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I am moving to this area soon and I think it might be useful to provide information about conditions and fishing in the area.

Today I was in the area and checked out Second Valley. Wind SE-SW 3-5 knots. Swell almost zero. No surf or shore break. Tide moving to dodge high over weekend. Great Kayak conditions on the water.

No kayask on the water but jetty fishers at Second valley had quite a few squid, but none would win the squidding competition. A local dolphin was cruising about 200 metres off shore.

No stink boats on the Normanville ramp. Did not check out Wirrina. No boats visible offshore either.

Looks like the weather is improving and the calamari are becoming active but need to grow up.

Let me know if you would like a regular update.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Normanville today is full of tourists but not one fishing yak to be seen from Lady Bay to Carrickalinga. 10 stink boats out, all within 1 km of shore on whiting spots. Light variable wind with tide low at present. A lone fisherman is fishing with bungums and having some luck with yellowfin whiting. The silicon on my Fishfinder needs another few hours to dry so I can;t guive a yak report.

Fisheries are on the beach which has had a remarkable impact on boat users' behaviour. Very Nice. A couple of days ago a rubber ducky was buzzing kayaks with little kids in. So much for the 4 knots within 50 metres. His rego was not clear so missed it.

Next few days forecast to be windy.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Regular update would be awesome EM


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi emufingers!

You said that this thread was for normanville & areas?'right?

Had a last minute call up by one of the rangers (a real one) in the local area asking for an assault on the local squid population. It was pretty slow at first but things started to warm up. While Piro & Bull were working the southern area i fuigured I'd go to the main part of the bay and plot my old spearfishing marks and bombies I used to frequent. After a while I cruised back and chatted with everyone and noticed the weather change a little and within minutes the run was on! I reckon within 20 minutes we hooked 20+ squid and landed 12. Little bit laxy dazy on the old skull drag lost a few. Some of these squid were frankly huge. The photos supplied of leon holding 2 of the bigger ones. Keep in mind Leon stands 6'6" tall! And has hands like cricket gloves! These two were not the biggest hooked. Piro had his PA, Leon had the Outfitter and me the stealth. On a lighter note they suggested we have a race 200m back to the beach....hehehehehhe they had no chance. All squid were caught in one 20m area, either side of this was rocky reef and nothing much else. 
























I wish all tight lines.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice squid. I'll have to work on the location though.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

No sweat Jerry. I've sent you a gps plot of the exact location via navionics, as this is your thread! You get the rights!


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Baggs your Stealth looks far too clean. Unlike the Hobies it must have a Squid ink resistant coating ;-)

Good work fellas.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I was told a technique of killing the squid in the water before putting it in my bait tank behind my seat. It has worked well! Maybe 50mls of ink escaped from the tubes by the time i got home. If I knew how to post videos I would! I've got a few post yakfish videos of most trips ready to post but don't know how.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ps. Your right! The ink all over the two hobies would not splash off but on the stealth a little water from paddling and all gone. I think I might be polishing it too much. Hehehhe


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Had another hitout today. 
Piro, Thor (new guy) and myself arrived and Thoe spun out! He loves Australia!








Hehe








Headed out got hit by the wind. 
Got smashed by a pro squider. Still managed quite few squid after a lot of effort. 
Came back in for coffee & lemon merange (long story)
As Piro knows everyone down here... A local came up and asked if we wanted a location of some 2-3kg salmon schooling about 2klm away? We said yep after about a millisecond!
Changing rigs. 

























Cont:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Cont:

Got into salmon pretty good. They were great till some dickhead drove on top of them with his sticker boat then asked "hey there some salmon over here! Do you know that?" followed by me politely telling him to F#*k off!

He left once he realized I was being sarcastic asking him to kill his engine or leave. He took one look at his kids and wife... Then left??? That was easy. 
Sambos were amlittle picky after that. 
Caught enough for Thor for a feed of Calarmari & Salmon cakes etc. Caught & released the rest. 

































Tight lines to all.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Wish i had been able to come. Got the car, fitting the racks tomorrow. So soon should be able to join you. Good fishing spot good fish


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Missed you Jerry pity you were picking up the car. 
Forgot the sunscreen and boy did some of us get a bit too much sun. 
The ***** hitout was good for a bit of brainstorming changing to no less than six types of SP's as we were running out of different collude etc quickly. There was one colour they would not even follow as if it had the black plague!!!

When we finally ran out of SP's (session today lasted over 7 hours) I threw a Rapala CD Magnum 18 at them! Hooked up on first strip! And dropped it straight away. After this they followed and bumped it but failed to hook up (as expected).

If the pro squider was catching over 25 inkers on a "bad day" then bring on winter! I've had one donut outing in 9 trips for inkers! They are here in abundance but sometimes it does take a bit of work.

Hope to catch you soon Jerry.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Excellent work - well done!

Off topic - I notice the Hobie cart tyres appear very flat in a couple of the pics - is that by design? do they still work ok when they are deflated like that? Mine have more pressure in them and I'm wondering how low i should go. thanks


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

No there stuffed... I followed instruction but like about 50% of "wheeleze" owners, they failed very quickly. Bu thats another subject already covered. Hope yours hold up well. A lot of hobie owners do away with these Satan wheels and upgrade them with retrofit generic wheels of choice.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Had a couple of hours today, so went out at Normanville just after low tide. Thought I might stir up a gar or two. None to be found, in future I think I will go down to second valley for Gar. No squid either, but a pleasant paddle. It is probably a bit of a hang over from the dodge.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried a Landbased fish from Myponga rocks at the w/end & rustled up a few decent sized Gar & Sweep, although a bit hindered by the wind.

It looks like a very fishy area & possibly worth exploring further south from the Yak, as those rocks are pretty treacherous. Has anyone fished the area from a Kayak?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Murphysegg said:


> Has anyone fished the area from a Kayak?


Yep ;-) viewtopic.php?f=45&t=41204&hilit=+myponga


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Doh....cheers Andy.

Saturdays looking pretty sweet weather wise. Is anyone keen heading out around this area Sat PM on the incoming tide?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd be in that. I wonder if Baggs71 is free, he and his mates have been down a couple of weeks ago. Winds look good. With the tide coming in there will be a north flowing current. A bit of rain around but not enough to worry about. Talked to a couple of local guys who were up that way in a tinny yesterday. They had a dozen silver whiting and a couple of KGs. There are rumours of a good snapper spot not far off shore.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Started a thread in the Fishing Trip catagory -

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=45917


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Second Valley was the target today. Midway between low and high tide. Started with no wind but an easterly came up so that off shore it would have been around 12 to 15 knots. Nothing much on the finder so anchored, burlied up with some old cockles, oats and tuna oil. Nothing ZIp!. Went for a paddle towing a squid jag. Over two hours I saw one decent fish on the finder. A few slamm possibly leather jackets and a few micro tiddlers very near shore. Talk about a donut. This one only had the hole. The blokes on the jetty were having no luck either. I guess I'll just have to learn to get up early.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi emu fingers and forum!

Had a hit out wed last week. Headed out around 1000 on an incoming tide. 
Not that matters to me much as I just wanted to wet the yak after a long period of gathering dust. 
Piro and I arrived lookIng for KGW and piro promptly anchored up in around 5-6m of water. I was on a mission to see the seals at snapper rock around 3klm to the south so headed down to take a look. It was mentioned by a myponga beach local that when the seals arrived the ***** school headed north. Once I arrived true to form the seals were there looking at me and me looking at them. Headed back up towards piro and found him in a different locality and in the same depth of water still with no luck. Remembering what I read recently I headed further out into deeper water and whack!
3 KGW, 3 LJ, 4 Wrasse later. Nice little spot indeed but it was time to head back in. 
On the way home we were joined by a pod of dolphins 5-6 strong. Good fun keeping up with them when they are in cruise mode. After a while they headed off only to be replaced by something else I was not sure of? Everytime I turned around it ducked under the water. After 2 mins of being followed it appeared right next to the yak! Big Black Bastard Seal! Cheeky bugger suprized the crap out of me. I think he got the message to go away when he saw the paddle coming towards his head! Big buggers! You don't realize how big they are till they creep up on you to take a look.

So nothing much to report apart from the KGW are starting fire up down here and the big winter squid are around as well. 
As for the salmon schools, it's considered highly likely that a school or two will be in the area for the next couple of day due to the recent wind activity. Let's hope anyway.

Tight lines to all.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Baggs71 said:


> After 2 mins of being followed it appeared right next to the yak! Big Black Bastard Seal! Cheeky bugger suprized the crap out of me.


 :lol: :lol: 
Like bloody dogs they are. I was Kayaking off KI about 2 years ago when one spotted my kayak and came bouncing, literally, as it dolphined in and out of the water over to me and swam around and around me, very close. Thought it was going to jump onto my kayak at one stage. It obviously gets a feed from boats and figured I could provide a free meal too.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Jerry! Any word on he ***** schools?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Haven't heard of any ***** this week, will check tomorrow
Jerry


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Jerry!
I might be heading out from sellicks to normanville and back again after lunch.
Have you heard if the schools around?


----------



## Rayzor (3 mo ago)

Does anyone still post here?


----------

